# SCS-01 Mains Packages



## Geoff Gunnell (Jul 20, 2006)

The News is up on the SVS site, dated March 3 '07:
http://www.svsound.com/news-news.cfm

Basically you can now buy dual woofer SCS-01 centers modified for use as mains or surrounds -- at 10% off the Center version's price. An all SCS-01 system was praised at CES.

The web order page is not up yet but you can order them by phone or email now.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Now that is just cool as grits! Why didn't I think of it earlier... :scratch:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Ordered this package this morning along with a 20-39PCi.........can't wait!


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Jeff and welcome to the Shack!

Be sure to give us your thoughts when you get the in and setup... :T


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

Will do!:T


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Hi Jeff, since I was the first SVS SBS-01 (7.1) customer, I have had this setup for well over a year. I still am amazed at how clear it all sounds. I love my speakers and I know you will too. Have fun and keep us posted. Dennis


----------



## mikegh (Jun 18, 2006)

I'm thinking of ordering a pair of the scs-01's to give them a try compared to my older def tech bp-10's. Anybody give them a listen yet and think they would be a step up, down or sideways? 

Currently I've got bp-10 mains a clr 2000 center, 1.2x surrounds and a pb-12/plus2.

Mike


----------



## mazersteven (Apr 5, 2007)

Captain Crunch said:


> Ordered this package this morning along with a 20-39PCi.........can't wait!


Glad I could help you out with your decision Captain. Your going to enjoy this system. I know I did when I auditioned the SBS system. Wait till you hear the sub. :mooooh: :jump: 

And take some pictures and post them too. HT guys love pictures. :heartbeat:


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

mazersteven said:


> Glad I could help you out with your decision Captain. Your going to enjoy this system. I know I did when I auditioned the SBS system. Wait till you hear the sub. :mooooh: :jump:
> 
> And take some pictures and post them too. HT guys love pictures. :heartbeat:


I will.....................
Thanks 4 all the help Mazersteven!:T :T


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

OK got every thing set up .........I'll do a little more of a review later after Iv had some time to spend with it......
Disclaimer.........I'm much newer at this than most of you so take some of this with a grain of salt.
First...the SCS's are very well constructed they feel nice and tough......I really like the black vinyl finish looks sleek and well my favorite color is black so it was a no brainer for me.
The SCS sound very full, they fill the room with lot's of sound....they do a nice job with sound stage.......Highs and mids seem good so far although I'm still experimenting with crossing over at 80Hz and 100Hz at the moment to see which on I like best.. I have the front SCS crossed at 80Hz and the surrounds SBS crossed at 100Hz for the moment. (I'm NO expert compared to you guys) 

The SBS also sounds good I'm using them as surrounds.........report more on these later.

The 20-39Pci ROCKS!!!!!!! Lot's of base tight crisp base.....NO more muddy, sluggish, boomy base for me.........:jump: 
PS any one tell me what they have there setting at for there sub......What do most of you have your gain at???? Mine is at 50% now. and +3db over the other speakers.
I'm calibrating every thing with the RS SPL meter. It took me a little while but I'm starting to get the hang of it........Although I'm still a little confused in a few areas.

Onkyo 604 I'm still doing a LOT of tweaking and testing of different setting......
There soooooooo many setting I (AM) confused on some of these still.......Onkyo could have done a better job of explaining some things in more depth......grrrrr
There's a million different sound settings you can use........that is nice but I wish they would have listed them in order of best to worst........they list them in a big graph sorta .....but looking at several different ones I wish I could just say OK which one will give me the highest quality sound **** it.....:hissyfit: ...lol

OH and do these things crank!!:hail: You can turn these things up till your ears bleed and they still sound good..........
All in all I'm very happy:T but still have a lot of tweaking and experimenting to do.(Yea I know thats half the fun)

My little theater is downstairs and I have to have storage in the back behind the tv ......One reason the black fabric is up.Here are a few photos......thank for the help guys..


----------

